# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Willow beau jeune chat super joueur recherchant foyer avec un copain chat

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Willow
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 93 - Seine-Saint-Denis
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0687411826
*E-mail :* laurence.br3@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 160 




 Willow, beau jeune matou sociable, ok chat qui attend un foyer
Willow a 11 mois et c'est réellement un beau chat tigré avec des reflets roux. Comme tous les jeunes chats, il adore jouer, surtout avec des copains félins avec lesquels il fait de longues parties de jeux et de courses. En dehors de ces moments de jeux, Willow est plutôt indépendant tout en appréciant des moments de caresses. C'est aussi un petit gourmand qui aime beaucoup les petits en cas maison. Globalement c'est un jeune chat très facile à vivre, gentil comme tout et vraiment pas embêtant. Il sera réellement le compagnon idéal dune famille ayant déjà un chat joueur comme lui et avec lequel il pourra partager des moments de complicité. Willow est proposé à l'adoption : identifié (puce électronique), primo-vacciné (typhus/coryza), testé négatif FiV/FelV, stérilisé et déparasité (vers/puces). Il est visible à Aubervilliers (93) sous lassociation Adopte Un Matou. Les frais dadoption sont de 160 . Pour toutes demandes dadoption adressez un SMS (pas de message vocal) à Laurence la présidente de l'association au 06 87 41 18 26 OU retournez nous le formulaire de pré adoption que vous trouverez sur notre site internet www.adopteunmatou.com.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## salambo

Personne pour Willow ?

----------


## salambo

Zéro demande pour Willow...  ::

----------


## salambo

Incompréhensible que ce jeune chat qui n'a même pas un an, qui est beau, sociable ok autre chat,  en bonne santé   n'ai AUCUNE DEMANDE !!

----------


## salambo

Willow recherche toujours des adoptants

----------


## salambo

::

----------


## salambo

toujours personne pour Willow...

----------


## salambo

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## salambo



----------


## salambo

::

----------


## salambo

Depuis 5 mois Willow recherche des adoptants et rien nada aucune demande !!

----------


## salambo

Willow est réservé en cours d'adoption  ::  ::

----------

